# custom door edge bit



## bclaa (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a newby here, and currently working on a built-in entertainment center/bookshelf unit for our living room. Right now, I'm working on the raised panel doors, and this is my first time ever trying them. The process is going okay, although it sure takes me a while (I seem to be taking the "measure twice, cut once" adage to the extreme of "measure at least 10 times, and hopefully only cut once"). 
I had purchased a Frued Custom door edge bit to finish the edges of the doors, and drawer fronts. When I was finishing the drawer fronts, one of the edges somehow must have caught wrong on the bit mid-cut, and really chewed up part of the edge. Since it was a drawer front, it wasn't that big of a deal. I cut a new piece and finished the edge no problem (although it scared the heck out of me when it caught and jumped on the table - thank the good Lord for featherboards!)

For obvious reasons, I'm not real thrilled about the idea of spending a bunch of time putting together a raised panel door, only to have it ruined by an edge bit. I'm not necessarily a newby to the router table, but maybe this type of bit requires some special handling. I'm hoping a more seasoned woodworker can tell me whether I may have just fed the board at an awkward angle, or whether there's a special trick to working with this kind of bit. It may be a dumb question, but I'm not proud, and like most people, don't like wasting several hours of work...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

It's hard to say without more specifics about the bit, and perhaps a look at the piece that caught on it.


----------

